# Accuchek 360 - Help with downloading, please



## spiritfree (May 25, 2015)

I am using accu chek insight pump system. I had trouble using the 360 software but managed to get it to work. However I had to back up my computor and cannot get it to work again. When connected I get usb not recognised. The same one downloads everything else. I have tried to use other usb cables but with no luck. Please can anyone help me.


----------



## moonymama (May 25, 2015)

im not sure but maybe go on youtube and type in your problem...something may come up! maybe worth a try rather than pulling your hair out..


----------



## spiritfree (May 26, 2015)

Thanks moonymama.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 26, 2015)

Ring the helpline would be the easiest option, or perhaps look on roaches sp* website and try downloading updated driver if any.


----------



## spiritfree (May 29, 2015)

Thank you for replies. I had to get hp computor tech team had to work on it. remotely. for 5 hours and cost a lot but it is working lovely now. But the best thing is my insight meter IS DOWNLOADING. hhhooorrraaayyy


----------



## heasandford (May 29, 2015)

the 360 software is apparently ANCIENT and not able to do all sorts of things. 
I run mine on a MAC through a special programme VMWare Fusion, which allows it to run a form of Word (I'm not sufficiently techy to understand this, but I am a competeant computer user!) However I can't get at the data anywhere else ie to excel, sadly. When I spoke to Roche about it, it took many, many calls before someone finally owned up to some of its shortfalls. 
Well done for getting yours going anyway - we need some successes! Roche is selling the NHS all this stuff without this simple back up in my opinion.


----------



## spiritfree (Jun 3, 2015)

All sorted now and the 360 works really well with my beautiful Insight.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 3, 2015)

heasandford said:


> the 360 software is apparently ANCIENT and not able to do all sorts of things.
> I run mine on a MAC through a special programme VMWare Fusion, which allows it to run a form of Word (I'm not sufficiently techy to understand this, but I am a competeant computer user!) However I can't get at the data anywhere else ie to excel, sadly. When I spoke to Roche about it, it took many, many calls before someone finally owned up to some of its shortfalls.
> Well done for getting yours going anyway - we need some successes! Roche is selling the NHS all this stuff without this simple back up in my opinion.



Not sure but think Diasend can be used for the 360


----------

